

Dirty medicine - revorad
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/15/ranbaxy-fraud-lipitor

======
greenyoda
It's nice to see that our news media can still produce such in-depth
investigative journalism on important issues.

The scariest part of this whole story is the FDA's role:

 _"Indeed, the FDA -- charged with protecting the safety and health of
Americans -- went even further. Despite the agency's finding of fraud and
misconduct, it granted Ranbaxy lucrative rights to sell new generic drugs. In
the most high-profile example, in November 2011 the FDA allowed the company to
maintain its exclusive first dibs on making the generic version of a medicine
taken by tens of millions of Americans: Lipitor."_

------
gwillen
... I think this article has permanently scared me off of generic drugs.

